# Hair loss around eyes



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have posted previously on here when our problems started last year. Unfortunately we are not really any further forward.

We started to notice some hair loss around Chesters eyes around mid to end of August 2021. He is 12 months old. It looked like it was getting worse so we took him to the vet. Over the next few months he had skin scrapings and a biopsy. Demodex was ruled out and they concluded it was an allergy. We put Chester on a strict hypoallergenic diet (Food from Millie’s Wolfheart) But saw no improvement. We also changed his bed to a hypoallergenic one and only washed his stuff using the most gentle of detergents. He does scratch but it doesn’t seem excessive and he has no other hair loss anywhere else. Potentially next step is allergy testing but have read mixed reviews. Any advice now would be greatly appreciated.
I will post a picture.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes it’s environmental allergies. When they have a problem with certain pollens, you really can not control what is outdoors. I have two that have a problem with ragweed. It could also be something else that has a high pollen count, during the same time as ragweed. I’ve just resorted to giving the Zyrtec at that time a year.
If I don’t, they have constant eye boogers, and are always wiping their face and ears on everything.


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

That’s for the reply. Do you think it sounds like we should try zyrtec? We haven’t used it yet. How much do you give and is it the same tablets we would use for adults? 
also do you recommend allergy testing?


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

Mine looks very similar to that and constantly scratches and tries to rub ears and eyes against carpet. Also have major redness after scratching in armpits and on hips.
the only thing that helped so far was anti irritation medicine vets gave her. but that was only temporary relief.
I'm curious as well how much of zyrtec you giving ?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

My 9 month old boy has allergies, vet said environmental and recommended regular bathing after walks but I have cut out poultry completely and he’s stopped nibbling at feet and ears have improved. He gets hives when he has a bad reaction - we use piriton (prescribed by vet but you can buy as is the same for humans). He’s on millies Wolfheart now too and hasn’t had a reaction since so hoping that it’s mostly over. He’s quite sensitive gastrointestinally and skin-wise and the piriton seems to help when he’s itchy. Hope that’s useful


----------

